# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Gooey Ducks ?

## Canadian-guerilla

watching an episode of Dirty Jobs and the subject is Gooey Ducks
first time i've heard about these, just some kind of big clam

but to me, it's another possible source of food

anyone have any experience with Gooey Ducks ?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 *Dirty Jobs - Gooey Ducks*

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Geoducks make great chowder.  We used to go to a place in Brinnon, Washington called the Geoduck Tavern.

----------


## Sourdough

Lots of them in Alaska........I have eaten them.

----------


## Ken

A bit more on Gooeys.........

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...4&postcount=38

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> A bit more on Gooeys.........
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...4&postcount=38



thx for the info

i guess from the Dirty Jobs youtube, these gooey ducks are being " farmed " in Washington state

i wonder what startup costs would be ?

like raising catfish in a barrel, *could someone raise gooey ducks in a barrel ?*

----------


## Justin Case

Doesn't look like a Duck to me ,, lol

----------


## crashdive123

> thx for the info
> 
> i guess from the Dirty Jobs youtube, these gooey ducks are being " farmed " in Washington state
> 
> i wonder what startup costs would be ?
> 
> like raising catfish in a barrel, *could someone raise gooey ducks in a barrel ?*


Not sure how or if they are raised.  We'd throw our wet suits on, harvest a few from the Hood Canal, come out of the water and beat the geo out of them with a meat tenderizer.

----------


## Rick

BLEEEEEECK!!!!!!! AAAAAARGGGGGHHHHH!!!!! looks like a slug.

----------


## aflineman

They are good eating. Unless you are in an area where there are a lot of them, they can be quite a bit of work to gather.

----------

